

Ask HN: Is there an easy way to move a file to its parent folder in OS X? - cheng1

I expect something like a simple drag and drop.<p>Cmd + up arrow key doesn&#x27;t work when the drag started.
======
mtmail
sounds like a good question for/on stackoverflow.com

------
informatimago
mv file ..

MacOSX is a unix system. Work in the Terminal!

